
The Volvo Polestar 2 Is the First Google Android Car - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/the-volvo-polestar-2-is-the-first-google-android-car/
======
jwalton
This car checks all the boxes for me - I want a hatchback, I want AWD, I want
all electric, and I want something with the range to get me to the ski hill
and back. But I'm in the middle of trying to remove Google services from as
much of my life as I can, because I'm tired of all the creepy new ways they
find to abuse my privacy.

I just discovered, in my Google privacy settings, that Google has started
compiling a list of all the things I buy by scraping emails Amazon sends to my
Gmail account, and there's no way to turn this off. Creepy AF! And you want me
to let you run the OS in my car? No thanks.

